# Is planning permission needed to restore a derelict house as follows;



## Lulux77 (16 Jun 2012)

Can anybody advise me if planning permission is required to restore a derelict house as follows: 

The house is over 100 years old, has running water piped from nearby well, has all four walls, roof is partially slated (about 1/4 slates missing). Any restoration will be within the existing footprint of the house with no additions/extensions. The entire inside of the house will need to be gutted, and be re-roofed and will require a sewerage treatment system. 

The house is in Co. Cavan. I know absolutely nothing about planning matters and the local authority was very unhelpful when contacted.  

Would really appreciated any advice.
many thanks.


----------



## threebedsemi (16 Jun 2012)

If you need to install new effluent treatment plant, planning permission is required for this even if the repair/reinstatement works to the house in themselves are exempt.

Deciding if a building requires planning permission for renovation or 'reuse' purposes is more tricky. This is generally a judgement call, but based your description of the state of the house, it would be difficult, I feel, to prove that the existing use of the building as a dwelling house has not been 'extinguished'.

You can appoint a consultant to apply for a 'Section 5' Declaration from the Planning Authority as to whether or not they consider that any works require or do not require planning permission.

This would be a waste of time in this instance as you will need to apply for planning for the effluent treatment system in any case and may as well include 'reinstatement/repair' of the existing dwelling as part of this application.

Get someone competent to examine the property and give you some advice on the best way to proceed before approaching the Planning Authority again.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## planner (16 Jun 2012)

Consult the Rural Housing Guidelines for Planning Authorities which will give you a good indication.  Basically the country is divided up into different areas based on pressure for one off housing.  Wicklow/Kildare for example are areas of strong urban influence and therefore difficult to get planning permission.  At the other end other areas including parts of Cavan are structurally weak and much more lenient approach applies.  You should also consult the current Cavan Development Plan which should give you a clear picture.  

My advice is to get the advice of a qualified planning consultant who will advise you in terms of your options and who can then recommend an architect to look after the design.  If you google the Irish Planning Institute or Royal Town Planning Institute you will find lists of planning consultants who can help you.


----------



## Ann1 (16 Jun 2012)

It might be an idea to contact the Heritage Department within the planning section of Cavan Co Council. Because of the age of the house there may be advice and even some grants available to help you restore the house to it's original state. I know Meath County Council are very supportive of any owner who is trying to restore a derelict cottage/house that is listed under 'heritage'.


----------



## Lulux77 (16 Jun 2012)

Thanks a million everybody. I will explore the options mentioned. May need to return with further questions at a later date.


----------

